

Bitcoin Network Capacity Analysis – Part 6: Data Propagation - barracuda16
https://tradeblock.com/blog/bitcoin-network-capacity-analysis-part-6-data-propagation

======
comebysurfboard
finally some data... the chinese firewall does not appear to be a big issue

